# The Leicestershire Golf Club open 13/03/20



## Jimmy_T (Feb 20, 2020)

Hi all,

Playing in the above “winter series” open as a single golfer on Friday 13th March 😬😬. Are any other forum members playing who fancy making up a group?

Never played the course before, but gets a good review. Anyone got any inside info even if you’re not playing?


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2020)

I’ve played it before, although some years ago.

The greens were very good at that time, and if I remember rightly, there were no par 5’s.


----------



## GG26 (Feb 20, 2020)

They have converted one or two holes into par 5s now (I think the 9th was one).


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 20, 2020)

correct,no par 5 of the yellow tees but a couple from the white tees, played last weekend, very wet but the greens were super slick considering the rain


----------

